# Saturday, March 10 Pensacola Beach report



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Decided to hit the beach for the first time this year. Cold as hell early, glad I took my rain suit with me, helped some. On station at my secret spot before first light and not a nibble until about 7:30. Then bam! Rod was almost pulled out of the sand spike. Ended up with a 38" red, good fight. That started it all. Right after this caught 3 small Pomps, all just under legal. This was followed by 2-3 Whiting, one that was pretty big. Then bam! Another big red, this one was somewhere over 40". A few minutes later 2 keeper Pomps hit two rods at the same time. Got em both. By the end of the day one more, small red and another keeper Pomp. Great morning of fishing. Hope to out again next weekend. The old secret spot paid off again.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice!! It was a nice day yesterday wish I couldve made it out


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

It did turn out to be a nice day. Shoulda taken then the boat out.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

According to reefcast next weekend is looking good to get offshore


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

What were you using for bait?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I hope to get out next week. Just got my motors serviced, new batteries, and a few other maintenance things done so I'm ready. james, I used fresh, peeled, salted shrimp pieces. Too cold to get near the water for fleas.


----------



## FreeFallin_86 (Feb 8, 2012)

you need a good camera tripod to capture those fishing memories! I recommend the vista explorer tripod off amazon...$27! Nice fish tho


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Secret spot my ass. I recognize that sand.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Damn, my secret is out.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Deal!!!!!! Congrats on the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm hoping the bite will be as good for me next week... As far as the sand fleas go, are they even there in the cooler water?


----------

